# Barn Show



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a barn show today, 10-10-10 xD! I was riding a paint named Pi, as in 3.14159265. I rode in the intermediate division(two OF classes 2'-2'3, two flat classes), and the Hack division(hunter, pleasure, road). In the OF intermediate classes, I got a 4th and 3rd out of 4. In the flat classes, I got a second and fourth. In Hunter Hack, Pi and I got 2nd place, and in Pleasure Hack, we got 1st and a Take 5 bar(they were giving away candy bars with 1st place ribbons)! In Road Hack, we got 4th out of 4 because I fell off towards the end... Pathetic, huh? My instructor told me not to do extended trot and the gallop because I didn't know how to do extended trot, and I didn't want Pi to get too out of control during the gallop. I peeked at another rider to see if they were dong the gallop, and my hand involuntarily drifted inward. There was a diagonal jump right there, and I didn't realize he was heading straight towards it. Instead of jumping, he jerked to the side, and I thought I could stay on. Then, I realized that when Pi jerked away from the jump, the saddle had slid over, so it was half on his back, and half on his side, so I just let myself fall. When it happened, I remembered when the same thong had happened to another rider, but they tried to get back up by squeezing the horse, who happened to be green, and ended up getting their head(they were wearing a helmet) rammed into a wall after their foot was stuck in the stirrup, and couldn't ride for a couple months. Despite the fall, Pi and I still got reserve champion  My mom said that my riding was getting sloppy, since I was getting so tired. But, oh well! Not like the fall will determine my future, or anything :lol:


----------

